# Photos You've Taken in Slovenia



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

error


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Slovenia :cheers:
Last photos: Maribor?


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

Ljubljana, I´ve never been in Maribor


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely city kay: thanks for the photos!


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely city kay: thanks for the photos!





I see, that you live in Ukraine, have you ever been in Chernobil?


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ never


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful country and pics!


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of a beautiful country.


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful country, and the first ones are very interesting weather pics too! kay:


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful landscape and pics again - especially like the church! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots of lovely places.


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you a stormchaser, Slovenec? 
The weather situations you show are breathtaking, especially No. 6! :master:


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

no haha  

thanks


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

Yansa, do you have a thread on urban showcase?


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Slovenia :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful nature & pics! kay:



Slovenec said:


> Yansa, do you have a thread on urban showcase?


Yes, this is my thread:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872967&page=38


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13227110_1736365696638321_5132183721949603784_n.jpg?oh=962f752b897f2fea63cd0ef52d03e2da& 

[img]https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13240150_1736365783304979_1530264642289940432_n.jpg?oh=a0d526b8cb34ddd626b071da94d26325&oe=57A21966


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! Love the lake with the frog. kay:


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVTWpReQCwo 


this is better hahahaha


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

sorry for all stupid mistakes in my writing, i know i am doing them in english, but now i see i also hit wrong letters on the keyboard haha


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

They surely can sing - it's a pity that I don't understand the text. 

As for postings - I don't mind typing errors, the content is important.


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

the text is actualy realy stupid, but that makes the song good... son sels everyghting that he has for booze: land, animals... and then he ask´s his dad for money...


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

You live in beautiful nature surroundings, Robi!
A wonderful forest, rich in water... kay:


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13428505_1748141278794096_4882722308341961532_n.jpg?oh=85b9f2214b82c47aeda238d9d46b479e& 
oe=580D9BEF


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful swan pics, beautiful clouds! kay:
What lake is this, Robi?


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

it is actualy a river: Sava


----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Slovenec (Feb 7, 2016)

Yansa left my thread, so i am leaving it too, becouse there is nobady else here. I am also leaving SC.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Slovenec said:


> Yansa left my thread, so i am leaving it too, becouse there is nobady else here. I am also leaving SC.


You are a young man, Robi, you still have time to learn.
You will learn what is the secret of a good and respectful conversation. 

Though you have made some mistakes and caused me some troubles,
I feel that there is hope for you, when I look at your pictures: 
you seem to have a love for nature, the sky and the woods.
Beautiful pics of churches also!
Learn from nature that everything we do causes a reaction.

Even if I have left your thread - why don't you stay and see if not others
will come and appreciate your pics?  

Forget politics and vulgar sex as topics in this forum - here is a place for respectful
conversation, a place for peaceful relationships between people of all nations.

I wish you the best for your future.
Good bye from me! (But no reason to leave the forum.  )
You can as well stay and learn.


----------

